# Speedo and Odometer INtermitant



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi I have a 1991 Maxima. The speedo and odometer does not work always. Very Intermitant. Do I need to replace something behind the Guage cluster and or the whole cluster. Is there a link on how to get the dash part out. Is it a hard job. It is an electrical feed from the sensor at the tranny to the dash. Time to get-r-done

thanks

terryg


----------

